# Lee Silva MiniDib Otter



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

I have extremely remiss in not having put up a review yet for the incredible work of art and of course catty of Lee Silva's via Simple Shot. It is hard to explane how amazing it is in person, it tell peoe it is a usable piece of art.

It has great heft to it for its size so it feels substantial in you hand even with its compact size. The curved fork tips really shoot great. The pictures don't do the forge blued fork tips justice, they look amazing.

It came with flats on it but I replaced the bands with some light 2040s. This guy has been riding in my pocket all day everyday since I got it. I encourage you all to pic up a piece of his, it won't disappoint.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

That is a pretty great SS by Lee.


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Ya, I love it. Shoots great, looks great, feels great. Even non slingshot folk can appreciate it when I show it off for its artistic qualities.


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

looks really great!

and forkhits won't damage it!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

He makes great slingshots!


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Lee is da man! Excellent craftsman and fine human being.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

WOW!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

That is one awesome shooting slingshot! I know, because I almost had to keep it for myself after I gave it a test drive for Lee. Lee Silva makes some fine shooting slingshots that will last centuries.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

HOW.. IN THEE HELL did you get those balls to be on the INSIDE of that tubing?!?!?! Hehehe. Incredible!! Explaining the "otter" features and set-up s has become a great phobia of mine. I've gotten better, but there is always something left out! For this I am greatly sorry!

Karl, If you sleeve your tubes with fullsized tube sections(RRT, thera yellow, thera blue, etc...) something that fills the port on its own, you could use much smaller balls to retain the set. Better fitting sleeves will also keep your tubes in place when not under tension. You know this already don't you!?!? I'm sorry, Youused what you had because you just wanted to go shoot!? I'm sorry buddy..

I really do need to do a video!!! This really is a fantastic , versatile fork some good step by step pics in my OTTER and MUAD'DIB galleries.


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Not hard getting the ball in the 2040 tube. Next time Lee, I promise I'll do it your way didn't have any thicker tube on hand at the time.

I agree with the versatility of the fork design. Lots of ways to make it work, and it shoots fantastic.


----------



## jimmycg (Mar 26, 2013)

I own five of Lee Silva's slingshots [ART] don't walk run to get one!!! I love mine!

Thanks Lee, Jim Grubbs


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

flippinout said:


> That is one awesome shooting slingshot! I know, because I almost had to keep it for myself after I gave it a test drive for Lee. Lee Silva makes some fine shooting slingshots that will last centuries.


I'm happy you didn't keep it for yourself, It is happy here in my pocket


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

I can't get over how great this thing shoots. I think the blend of the curved forks, angled ends and overall ergonomics just really makes it fantastic.

I was nailing everything I was shooting at today on a long Easter hike with the family today. Love it.

I think it needs a leather carrying case/holster. It deserves it


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

carboncopy said:


> looks really great!
> 
> and forkhits won't damage it!


Thanks Carbon! I do feel the need to clarify a little bit.... My forged frames are bomb "Resistant" not "Proof".. Steel balls will ding them, but the shooter need not be concerned otherwise. In regard to structural integrity, these frames shrug even the worst fork hits. Like the Hollywood brute who's balance and expression remain uncompromised , as he absorbs the 2x4 strike to the head... Best thing is.... My caty won't pick you up by your ankles afterward, and then proceed to tenderize the pavement with your skull!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

I like it, nice work in steel :wub:


----------

